# Building Outside Enclosures for Snakes



## slim6y (Feb 16, 2010)

Dear Herpers,

I've recently moved to a new house, and I'm looking at building outside enclosures for my four pythons (two coastals and two spotteds).

They'll all be housed separately.

But I have questions.... (I know, you'd think I'd know everything by now - but maybe this will also be a guide for people who will be doing similar).

Question 1:
Heat - I live in the tropical far north - it rains a lot and it gets hot... Very very hot. Generally the snakes I own come from this area too, so they're adapted. But I need to keep them cool and free of huge downpours that occur in t he tropics.

How do i do such a thing? Ok - shade cloth is one option... But really, is that all i have???

Question 2:
Building materials - I'm strapped for cash to build big fancy glass enclosures. So I'm using snake wire (gasp) - why all you seem so anti it I don't know - I've had ALL of my snakes housed in snake wire before this and absolutely ALL of my snakes are 100% healthy - once or twice they've hit the wire, but to be honest, it's better than hitting the glass at the same force - wit that aside - I will be using snake wire so it will be stapled to wood... What wood can I use outside? 

I've had an idea - but will it work... Fencing panels... If I paint them with an outside water based paint, will that be ok - please only answer this if you're 100% certain you know what you're on about - speculation is absolutely uncalled for... The question is - Can I use fencing panels and if so can they be painted for safety?

Question 3:
The cat - We all love our fury animals - well, we do don't we... I don't have a cat... nope... but the next door neighbours do! And that cat is very... and I mean VERY interested in my snake enclosures... What do I do to protect them...

For the first person that says 'kill the cat' I hope you get an infraction.... 

I haven't spoken to the neighbours yet - as this seems like the most logical ways to go about things - but... If I can 'cat proof' an enclosure I'd be happy. I assume the wire would keep it out - but it wouldn't stop the snakes lashing out at the cat if they felt like it - ideas about protection NOT killing or torturing are accepted only... 

Question 4:
Drainage - Poor snakes, especially the spotteds that love the ground... Should I build an 'upper level' to keep them off the wet base??? 

Question 5: 
Termites - My last project got eaten by termites, how may I stop this project from becoming the same fate?

Words of warning... No matter what the animal is i love it and won't poison it... Please only be reasonable with suggestions.... I also am RENTING so I can't modify the house or the land in any way deemed unreasonable by the landlord - so I can't dig a pit!!!

I do thank you all for your honest and helpful comments only - this is for all of us too - and if you've had experience already please do post to that.

Thanks kindly...

Slim


----------



## euphorion (Feb 16, 2010)

instead of wood, use QueBlok, aluminium framing. snake wire can be attached to that. i use it for my beardies outdoor enclosures. lightweight so can easily be moved too. for shelter from the rain/sun you could build a small structure over the top seperate to the enclosures perhaps large enough for yourslef to stand under if you need to attend to the enclosures in a storm without wanting to get wet yourself. definately suggest multiple shelves to keep them off damp ground, perhaps do not provide any hides on the ground level to discourage then resting there?

i have no advice to keep the cats away other than a product called SCat! It's a motion sensitive spray that scares the living daylights out of them if they come near an area you have cordoned off (ie the snakes) they learn pretty quick not to go near them. i dont have a cat but friends that do use them for indoor cats to keep them out of the kitchen/off the couches/out of baby's room etc, and they work well!


----------



## Ophidiophobe (Feb 16, 2010)

Because a picture is worth 1000 words. Base is mesh for drainage covered in thick woodchips:


----------



## slim6y (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you both for awesome suggestions.

What is the wood you've used Ophi?

I will check out for QueBlok - just as a side - how do you attach the wire to the QueBlok - will i need a specialist tool - my initial thoughts were to staple wire to wood - as I have those tools. 

Thanks again - both suggestions clearly noted


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 16, 2010)

G'day Slimy,

You can attach mesh to QuBlock using 16mm button head screws.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Slim6y,
Considering you're in Cairns, should you also consider the structure would need to be rigid & strong enough to withstand cyclonic winds?


----------



## euphorion (Feb 16, 2010)

as Jonno said, easy as to attach the wire to the frame, i used self tapping screws with washers to stop them sliding around. can use any old drill set  queblok is cut to the size you request and you buy the black plastic connectors to hold it together, i dont know how long the plastic will stand in the full sub before becoming brittle (others here have used it for years so i wouldnt erally worry) but you may want to look into UV protection for the plastic if you're keen.


----------



## Ophidiophobe (Feb 16, 2010)

I used 2x4 treated pine for the wooden frame. The cage sits on the frame and is simply screwed on. It withstands very high winds. The wire is screwed onto the metal frame on the cage. I filled the gaps around the cage frame and colourbond with expanding foam. The cage is 90% shaded but there is always a patch of sun along the uncovered section. Takes a bit to properly position a cage so moveable is good. I find the woodchips covering a wire base works very well, and the snakes love it, snuggling down into the warm woodchips in the sun early in the morning.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 16, 2010)

I like your QueBlock idea shooshoo - it's the most reasonable I think... is it a Binnings stocked item? Or would you recommend somewhere else?

I'm hoping it's reasonably priced too 

As for cyclones - the idea is the structures aren't permanently fixed to the ground so they'll be able to be moved inside if a cyclone event was to occur.

I'm not planning on heating their cages at all - as the Cairns winter isn't too bad


----------



## euphorion (Feb 17, 2010)

just google Queblock, we get it from Capral here in brissie, not sure where you could get it up there. i know bunnings has it but i've never got it from them and i dont know what their cutting accuracy is like... very reasonably priced, ive used it to make outdoor enclosures as said and i multi-level hatchiling rack as well that takes 2 and 7 litre systemas.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmmm- having trouble googling this - I wonder have we spelt it correctly?


----------



## Lozza (Feb 17, 2010)

It's spelt qubelok from Capral. Bunnings sell it as Connect-it here. I get it from Bunnings in the black - looks fancy


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 17, 2010)

Capral is very expensive - it is far cheaper from Ulrich Aluminium.


----------



## babba007 (Feb 17, 2010)

In regards to the cats.
When I was still living at home with Mum and Dad, we had an electric fence around our bird avairy. A couple of strands of wire around the avairy, and a couple more on the roof. It was probably only 500mm high, low enough so that you could step over it........very carefully of course. Worked a treat. Hope this helps


----------



## slim6y (Feb 17, 2010)

babba007 said:


> In regards to the cats.
> When I was still living at home with Mum and Dad, we had an electric fence around our bird avairy. A couple of strands of wire around the avairy, and a couple more on the roof. It was probably only 500mm high, low enough so that you could step over it........very carefully of course. Worked a treat. Hope this helps



Already thought of that - along with razor wire of course 

We have kids - not cutey cute when they get shocks - though, they'll only do it 15 times before they learn...

It might also be illegal in residential areas - though I'm not 100% sure on that - but I guess it might be out of the reach of our household unfortunately.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2010)

Snake wire is 6mm square a cat wont get through it.
Built your base out of treated pine or hwd and put it on stirrups so you can visually inspect for termites. Just keep the snakes above and out of reach of the treated pine.
Put a roof over 2/3rds of it and use a weather proof ply or colourbond as a 600 high wall around the perimeter along the bottom to keep out drafts and so they don't rub against the wire at ground level. 
For my diamonds I have them in split level averies off the ground and on the actual ground and dug a hole into the soil and put a rock over it. The gravid female used this on very hot days. Its fine as long as it drains, so sandy soil is good, clay is bad. The snakes won't hang in a flooded section they will always keep up out of the damp.


----------

